# St. Vincent



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are chartering with SunSail from St. Vincent. We would be very interested in the best snorkeling stops as far south as Petit St. Vincent and back.

Thank you for any information...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jolsen,

Just returned from a 10 day charter in St.Vincent and the Grenadines through Barefoot. The best snorkeling has to be the Tobago Cays. I have to say though it is not like other places. The wind and current have to be considerd. Email me direct if you need any other input.


----------

